# sauvegarde de Note sur iCloud et iMac



## Madmac (21 Mars 2012)

j'ai des notes qui sont sur iCloud et d'autres sur iMac.comment faire pour qu'elles soient toutes sur iCloud ET sur iMac ?


je ne trouve pas.
merci


----------



## Simbouesse (21 Mars 2012)

Pas mieux...

Sur ton iMac, tu vas dans les notes et tu changes le calendrier associé.


----------



## Madmac (21 Mars 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Pas mieux...
> 
> Sur ton iMac, tu vas dans les notes et tu changes le calendrier associé.



désolé, je ne trouve pas.
ni sur iMac, ni dans itunes...
c'est où ?
merci


----------



## Simbouesse (21 Mars 2012)

Ben, tes notes tu les trouves bien dans iCal ?

Normalement, elles sont associées à un compte.
Il "suffit" de choisir ton compte iCloud comme compte associé à la note.

Enfin je crois... (je me trompe peut être... sûrement ?)


----------



## Madmac (21 Mars 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Ben, tes notes tu les trouves bien dans iCal ?
> 
> Normalement, elles sont associées à un compte.
> Il "suffit" de choisir ton compte iCloud comme compte associé à la note.
> ...



ben, justement non. je ne les trouve pas dans iCal sur le Mac...
sur l'iPhone, dans les préférences de Notes, j'ai bien iCloud par défaut.
Mais les notes d'avant iCloud, sont sur l'iMac, mais je ne sais pas où.
Je les vois dans Mail, sur la même adresse qui sert pour iCloud, mais elles ne sont pas transférées sur iCloud...
comprends plus rien, moi...


----------



## Madmac (21 Mars 2012)

Ibaby a dit:


> Sans pouvoir l'affirmer pour le Mac, les notes d'avant iCloud n'y sont pas transférées, du moins pas sur mes iBidules.



il doit bien y avoir un moyen...
les refaire ?
se les envoyer ? mais comment ?

je creuse...


----------



## Simbouesse (22 Mars 2012)

Si tu les ouvres dans Mail, que tu fais une "fausse modif" et que tu sauvegardes ?


----------



## Madmac (22 Mars 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Si tu les ouvres dans Mail, que tu fais une "fausse modif" et que tu sauvegardes ?



ah, peut-être..
mais j'ai tout copier coller dans une nouvelle note et effacer l'ancienne...

je ferais un test...

merci


----------

